# How do you know it is a wendtii?



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Because of the flower? Hah! Color of the limb can be anywhere from red to yellow to green. The limb can be twisted to the right or to the left, or pretty much wide open. The collar can be large or small. the throat can be anywhere from red to a dark purple.

Because of the leaf shape? Hah! Not reliable. A submersed leaf that is vaguely triangular, with a broad base that tapers to a narrow tip and is crinkled at the margins(little crinkles on large waves) may be about as good a diagnostic character as any.










Because they say it is? Hah!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

chromosomes?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

"When in doubt, Wendtii?"


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It has to be DNA analysis or some kind of molecular analysis (proteins? cytochromes? whatever! ) with plants from known geographical locations. Traditional methods of assigning species status do not appear to be working out well. As new varieties are described, the features used to deliniate species seem less and less useful. See Jan Bastmeijer's Crypt pages for pictures of the variety within a species.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Hm. A number of my crypt species end up looking like each other. Move them to another tank and they will look different, but still like each other :roll:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

wendtii are the most common..hehe ...when in doubt , wendtii lol


----------

